# Data Sheet - 2005 Jetta 2.5L



## Butcher2186 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,
I'm from Germany and lived a couple of years in the US. This year I will move back and I want to take my 2005 Jetta 2.5L with me. But to be able to register and get it through the security inspection (TÜV) in Germany, I will need a data sheet where the technical specifications (e.g. length, width, engine, horsepower, emission, etc.) are described. 
Does somebody know where I can get something like that from, or does somebody has it already? 
I asked already my dealer, he said go to vw.com and from them I don't get any response. 
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think all that stuff is in the owner's manual. Check there first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Data Sheet - 2005 Jetta 2.5L (Butcher2186)*

I think its a lot easier to import a US spec car into Europe than vice versa. 
All US cars are Tier II Bin 5 or better which surpasses the Euro IV emission standard.


----------



## Butcher2186 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Data Sheet - 2005 Jetta 2.5L (classicjetta)*

Hi,
just saw that I got answers... Thanks a lot! 
I found out which papers they need and that you don't get them from VW. There are companies in europe which are specialized on this sutff. They would sell the datasheets, only 370 Euro...







But I think I have to invest that.
Thanks again! 
Michael


----------

